# Patches



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Does any one buy blank patches at wholesale? If so, where do you get them?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Impressions Mag just had an article on this very subject. Patches and Emblems Can Be Packed With Profit

You can get blanks here:
blank patches
Stock Patch, Custom Patches, Iron on Patches, Embroidered Heat Seal (Iron-On) Backing Patch, Iron on patch, USA Patches, Biker Jacket Patches, Pins, Custom Pins, Embroidery Key Ring, Promotional And fundraisering Buttons, Blank Patches, In memory of 
Ensign Emblem, Ltd.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just checked those sites out. Not bad. Do you do patches?


----------



## lavenderfield (Apr 30, 2008)

There is also a place in Salem, Oregon that does patches, and will sell blanks or will do them for you. I think it is Salem Embroidery shop but I'm not sure and I'm not where I can look anything up.
I have make my own patches and it can be done but it does take time and gritted teeth to make them come out without a merrowing machine.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

So how do you do them? I was going to just place the pacth on a hop with stabelizer and line it up. Then just go from there.


----------



## lavenderfield (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I was out of town and internet was iffy at best. I have never used a blank patch, I just make my own. But if I had a blank I would scan it in and make a running stitch outline for accurate placement and then just treat it as an applique. 
When I make patches from scratch I use two layers of heavy tear away and a good quality base fabric, usually twill. I stitch the design and then do two rows of run stitches held together by a loose zigzag, stop the machine, trim close to the twill and do a wide row of satin. Pop it out of the tearaway and it looks pretty good. Sometimes I will do a row of satin width about 15 then another on top to raise it with a width of 40. That helps give a crisper raised edging. I just did some 7" patches with applique that took almost one hour, but they came out looking great.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Buechee said:


> So how do you do them? I was going to just place the pacth on a hop with stabelizer and line it up. Then just go from there.


that is pretty much it. sew a running stitch with a stop for your outline, then stick the patch to the outline and start it up.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I just did some large patches for a jacket back. The customer wanted the top rocker, bottom rocker, and a center patch with the graphic.

I assumed that there was a.) a standard size for this and b.) I would be able to buy blanks. Boy, was I wrong.

You can buy blanks, but with a minimum quantity of 12 - 25, depending on the vendor.

I wasn't ready to buy that many since the customer wanted just one set. I finally made my own patches. The edges are not merrowed, or even satin stitched (I tried that but, it was a total mind %^&K).

I bought twill material, and ironed it onto some patching material (the kind you would buy to repair a garment -- but it is available in 8" X 4" size.) Got both at the local fabric store.

I created the rocker and oval in Corel and printed it out. Then used that pattern to cut the shape with a rolling cutter like the quilters use.

I used my sewing machine to do an overcast stitch around all the edges. 

I pulled that same Corel graphic into my embroidery software, and traced the outline (longest stitch, 1 repeat). Then I laid out the text.

I hooped 2 pieces of medium tear-away, ran the outline stitch, taped the patch onto the tear-away with paper medical tape, and embroidered.

They won't ravel because of the backing. 

I got this idea from a woman who has been doing letterman jackets for like 40 years. She doesn't use the overcast stitch though; she just uses a zigzag to sew the patch on.

They look great. I did check with my customer before doing this, and he was fine with it because it meant he could get just one set.

So...there ya go.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I ordered blank patches from Stadri Emblems a few months ago, I know I only ordered 2-3 of certain ones. As long as you are ordering their stock sizes and your order is at least $25, I don't believe you have to order a minimum number of any particular size.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

binki said:


> Impressions Mag just had an article on this very subject. Patches and Emblems Can Be Packed With Profit
> 
> You can get blanks here:
> blank patches
> ...


Thanks for mentioning Ensign Emblem. That's our parent company.  We also offer patches though EnMart.


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

I make patches and I find the trimming the worst part. Has anyone tried using a vinyl cutter to cut the shapes out? I just got my vinyl cutter and some twill which got me wondering.


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

I am not sure how to "hoop" these small patches? Could I do a regular design, the size that would "fit" on the patch, but like in velvet, then stitch it to the blank patch, or would that look cheesy? LOL.
Thank you!
Barbara


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

I hoop 2 pieces of water soluble stabilizer and stitch out the outlines, then I stick the fabric to the front and back using a spray on adhesive. I outline again to keep everything in place. I have found that when I use pre-cut pieces I need to do the edging right away to prevent pulling. 

I would imagine that you'd do pretty much the same with pre-made patches. Outline them and then stick them on the spot


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Just modify the basic technique you would use for an applique. 

I hoop with 2 pieces of tear-away. Add a couple pieces of solvy if you think you have so much embroidery coverage that the patch will tear away before finishing.

I use masking or painters tape to attach the patch to the backing.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

UglyCook said:


> I make patches and I find the trimming the worst part. Has anyone tried using a vinyl cutter to cut the shapes out? I just got my vinyl cutter and some twill which got me wondering.


I haven't used my vinyl cutter for that, but I don't see why it would not work. I actually thought about it, but I didn't want to dull the only blade I had in the shop right now.

I used rolling cutters like to quilters use.


----------



## lavenderfield (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Julie, trimming really isn't so bad if you just adjust how you do things. I hoop two pieces of tear away and lay a piece of twill on top, not in the hoop. If I have to I use adhesive but I hardly ever need to. anyway, use a piece big enough for a margin for error and just outline the patch and a low density zig zag. Stop the machine and trim close to the stitching. Set your outline to at least a width of 40 (.4 depending on your machine) and when you outline the patch it covers the raw edges and you are good to go. 
Sincerely,
Susan


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

Susan, that's exactly what I do, but I try to put as many patches in one hooping as possible and it's a real pain to be trimming aroun 5-24 patches at a time.


----------



## Crier Lady (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello. I just purchased blank patches from Southern Emblem. Their prices seem to be lowest I have found, there is a $50 minimum. Hope this helps.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. It helped a lot.


----------

